# keskin center caps. where can i find some



## 54blunts (Nov 6, 2003)

i just picked up some keskin kt1's in 16" that need refinishing, and they dont have center caps, any clue where i can find some?


----------



## beenie18t (Aug 11, 2005)

right here brother man ! they sell them im sure you can buy them seperate . i have a set of 16x9 KT4's my self may get a set of KT5 in black soon not sure if want black steelies though.best of luck man :beer: 

http://www.tunershop.com/Home/


----------



## Mjmartin (Jan 5, 2013)

I just got 17inch kt1, and the two rear wheels didn't come with center caps. I was wondering f you had any luck buying them through tunershop.


----------



## beenie18t (Aug 11, 2005)

i bought mine through tmtuning a while ago. but all my boys buy there wheels from tunershop and they seem realy good and dependable.otherwise i wouldnt have recomended them. call them up and ask questions ? im sure there reasonable .


----------



## Mjmartin (Jan 5, 2013)

Yeah I emailed them monday, and have yet to get a response. I'm gonna call them tomorrow and see how that goes


----------

